# BMW/OEM Trunk CD Changer Applications?



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

Will the Trunk mounted BMW/OEM/Alpine CD Changer and the side panel/bracket kit for a 2002 325/330Ci Coupe still fit the 2003 amd 2004 M3 Coupe? I just sold my 2002 325Ci before I installed the changer kit, which I bought through a BMW dealer. I'm about a month away from ordering an 2004 M3 Coupe (unless I find a real nice low mileage late 2003).


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Zappo said:


> Will the Trunk mounted BMW/OEM/Alpine CD Changer and the side panel/bracket kit for a 2002 325/330Ci Coupe still fit the 2003 amd 2004 M3 Coupe? I just sold my 2002 325Ci before I installed the changer kit, which I bought through a BMW dealer. I'm about a month away from ordering an 2004 M3 Coupe (unless I find a real nice low mileage late 2003).


I don't see why they wouldn't fit.... however, you may not need the side panel/bracket kit.... In 2003, they started coming with those already built in regardless of CD changer or not. Don't know if they took it out again for MY04 but I think they might still have them pre-installed.


----------

